# Cold Snap!



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet there is fifty flounder boats stacked up on top of each other at Fort Pickens tonight.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

poor flounder don't have a chance out there!! I went a couple of nights ago and saw no less than 30 stingrays, and not the first flounder, not even shorties. Funny, all the nights I DO FIND FLOUNDER I never see rays, I wonder if there is a correlation between this?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We went last night. There wasnt that many boats out there. looked for about 5 hours and saw 0 fish


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, you couldn't pay me to be a part of that circus down there! 

i got a couple last night, largest 4.5lbs. 

as for flounder vs. stingrays, i hear many people suggesting the same idea, but i find it to be a misconception. i've seen a flounder and stingray lying nose to nose.


----------

